# Dr. Drew agrees with me....



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw Doctor Drew on a talk show the other morning and he was talking about addiction for a few minutes, and how Lady GaGa said that she kicked her addiction to weed recently. And he echoed the same thing that I have been saying that weed IS addictive to some but not others, and that alcohol is also addictive to some.......but not others. And that wether it is a genetic or mental or physical addiction it does not matter because they can all destroy a person the same way.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

:iagree:

There are certain individuals who are predisposed to addiction, be it drugs, pornography, gambling, the internet, video games, overeating, exercise, workaholism and even relationships with others. The reasons can range from biopsychosocial, biological, psychological and environmental factors, and can differ from one individual to another.


----------



## now_awake (May 29, 2013)

Yup, totally agree. My therapist explained that there is a difference between doing something out of habit and doing it from an addiction. If two people who have smoked for years both decide to quit, one might have a pretty easy time, because it was more about making the decision to change a habit. The other might struggle for years because it's an addiction.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to scoff at those who say that weed is never addictive and they just cast their own diagnosis over all that, because I did get hooked on it for several years and would do almost anything to get it and was always angry when I ran out. And I know a handful of people right now in their late 40's/early 50's who are still smoking it and can't stop, and these are people I was smoking it with almost 20 years ago but I got help and moved on and have been clean since 1995 - and they didn't.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I always considered weed addiction more of a mental addiction than a chemical addiction.
With alcohol,your body physically gets addicted to it.Same with other drugs.So much that you vomit and have fevers from withdraw.
With weed,I'm not sure if the body has physical withdraw symptoms but your mental state might leave you craving the weed again.

ETA,again,not sure on the physical symptoms of weed withdraw. I've never been addicted to anything so I likely don't understand it


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I always considered weed addiction more of a mental addiction than a chemical addiction.
> With alcohol,your body physically gets addicted to it.Same with other drugs.So much that you vomit and have fevers from withdraw.
> With weed,I'm not sure if the body has physical withdraw symptoms but your mental state might leave you craving the weed again.
> 
> ETA,again,not sure on the physical symptoms of weed withdraw. I've never been addicted to anything so I likely don't understand it


My withdrawl symptoms came in the form of anxiety or panic attacks a few month after I stopped, and they were very scary to deal with and I had them off and on for about 5 years until they finally went away.


----------

